# New cross bow?



## Star1pup

I think my Horton Hunter Supreme is at least over 20 years old. It still works and has taken several deer for me. Now at 82 I've had 3 detached retina surgeries since July and I'm told to watch out stress. I use a rope & pulley to cock, but wonder if there might be a new X-bow that cocks even easier. I would also like a good de-cocker. Certainly not rich, but might have a little extra funds in the spring. Open to suggestions.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Excalibur !


----------



## FISHIN 2

I bought an arrow that is called a decocker, from Meijer. It was like 10 bucks. Has a metal doinker type end, simply shoot into ground a little ways out, flips itself over.


----------



## ironman172

FISHIN 2 said:


> I bought an arrow that is called a decocker, from Meijer. It was like 10 bucks. Has a metal doinker type end, simply shoot into ground a little ways out, flips itself over.


A neighbor picked some up end of the season last year and offered me one.... i passed.... use an old bolt for the decocking into a block target ..... just not sure being so dang short


----------



## FISHIN 2

Mines full sized.


----------



## ironman172

Many Xbow have a crank to cock the bow.... wish my tenpoints did now..... getting harder anymore at 165lb, know a 175lb would be way harder.... cranks arent cheap add ons, will keep looking before I really need one, not sure if they would be used for decocking

I picked up both my ten points for 200(titan) & 250(elite lite) used but great condition neither had the accudraw system..... both 165lb pull
Deals are out there if looking and patient....wasn't really looking when I found the second one, but darn glad I went ahead and got it....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Star1pup said:


> I think my Horton Hunter Supreme is at least over 20 years old. It still works and has taken several deer for me. Now at 82 I've had 3 detached retina surgeries since July and I'm told to watch out stress. I use a rope & pulley to cock, but wonder if there might be a new X-bow that cocks even easier. I would also like a good de-cocker. Certainly not rich, but might have a little extra funds in the spring. Open to suggestions.


I had the same Horton for about the same time. I upgraded to a ten point Titan Extreme 175lb a few seasons ago with a crank on it. Comes with a nice scope and 3 arrow quiver. Great xbow. It was 700 new but you can find good deals on used ones. I can’t imagine trying to cock it by hand. I use the same decocking arrow Fishin uses. Good luck.


----------



## Star1pup

Lots of good advice. Thanks. I have been carrying a block to un-cock, but that's a pain. Afraid to carry it in truck cocked even without a bolt on the track. I see the Excaliber has a recurve. Can you leave it strung? I have to unstring my Bear recurve.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I do have a negative on the ten point xbows, but it wasn’t a deal breaker for me. You have to use the bolts with the Omni-nocks instead of standard nocks.


----------



## M R DUCKS

a friend picked up one of these for about $200.
it comes with the cocking rope, but not sure if a crank could be added because of the adjustable stock.
*CenterPoint Sniper 370*


----------



## Uglystix

Star1pup, God Bless You!! For getting out there still. Not that 82 is old You worked all these years for that free license.

I shot Horton for over 20 years and loved them. I really didn’t want to switch but with Horton going under and my bows getting older I went to Tenpoint. I was blown away with the power and accuracy. I don’t have the crank on mine but have seen them in action and they look like they would suit you good. If you are ever near Mogadore stop in and see the guys at Tenpoint, I’m sure they would demo one for you.

Tenpoint 
1325 Waterloo Road
Mogadore, OH 44260


----------



## joekacz

Ten Point all the way.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ravin has a cocking and decocking device on it . Very easy and simple. No shooting to uncock


----------



## miked913

Burkcarp1 said:


> Ravin has a cocking and decocking device on it . Very easy and simple. No shooting to uncock


They should probably do a few other things for you too for $2k

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

Ain


miked913 said:


> They should probably do a few other things for you too for $2k
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


aint it great


----------



## Star1pup

Uglystix said:


> Star1pup, God Bless You!! For getting out there still. Not that 82 is old You worked all these years for that free license.
> 
> I shot Horton for over 20 years and loved them. I really didn’t want to switch but with Horton going under and my bows getting older I went to Tenpoint. I was blown away with the power and accuracy. I don’t have the crank on mine but have seen them in action and they look like they would suit you good. If you are ever near Mogadore stop in and see the guys at Tenpoint, I’m sure they would demo one for you.
> 
> Tenpoint
> 1325 Waterloo Road
> Mogadore, OH 44260


Thanks. I'll check it out when I'm ready to buy. Bought my Minn Kota at Mogadore. I think I wrote a column on the Ten Point back when they first came out. - Bill


----------



## joekacz

It's hard to imagine spending all that money to fire one shot at a buck and then put it away,and to find out that next year there's a new and improved model.It's like buying fish finder's or I-phones,they're out dated as soon as you pay for 'em.Hell I'm out dated, I still got a flip phone!! LOL LOL


----------



## Star1pup

joekacz said:


> It's hard to imagine spending all that money to fire one shot at a buck and then put it away,and to find out that next year there's a new and improved model.It's like buying fish finder's or I-phones,they're out dated as soon as you pay for 'em.Hell I'm out dated, I still got a flip phone!! LOL LOL


I was in the video production business and the $100K you spent for equipment was out of date by the time to placed the order.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Excalibur have had my micro 335 for a few years. No issues easy maintenance and very durable. Killed a bunch of critters with it.


----------



## Doboy

I say What M R Ducks said,,,,,, Centerpoint 370 or the Mercenary 370

https://www.crosman.com/holiday-2019/archery/mercenary-370

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=crosman+crossbow+sniper+370+camo+axcs185ck&crid=2YZO6DE9ZIB8A&sprefix=Crosman+crossbow,aps,176&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_6_16


'WE' now have 3 of these Crosman x-bows, & no problems yet. & my petite Daughter has no problem pulling it back with the cocking rope.
The crosshair scope that comes with it is just OK.
I mounted a Red/ Green 40mm dot on them, (Amazon $20) & adjusted it to a 30yd bull. Even on the cloudy-est of days, I can see the 'zone' a 1/2 hr after. ;>)

I just seen the 300fps VOLT is on sale,,,, ("Reduced Draw weight") 
Looks like it has 'MY' 40mm red dot on it!?
PRETTY COLORS TOO!
https://www.crosman.com/archery/centerpoint-crossbows/volt-300

https://www.crosman.com/archery/centerpoint-crossbows/volt-300


----------



## fireline

I have a 20 year old Tenpoint and it's been a good bow, I take it back to Tenpoint every other year and have them go over it, 2 years ago they said I had a crack on one limb, I had the limbs replaced with a upgraded front end, shoots 307 fps and has killed a pile of deer and turkeys.
I think you would very happy with a newer Tenpoint with the crank system. there were a few used Tenpoints for sale in the Market Place, good luck


----------



## mmtchell

I shoot a Mathews bow ,, but a older buddy of mine shoots a ravin ...this thing is sick ,, he shot a big doe at 66 yards , and a super nice 9 point , scored around 140 ,, at 75 yards ,, I couldn't believe it till I saw it and shot it myself , its unbelievable,,, when I first started hunting I used a horton sportsman,, I harvested many deer with it before moving up to a compound bow ,,, that ravin is small and compact, the buck he harvested, happened when walking to his stand , he bumped it on the edge of the field,, 75 yards wide open,, with a rage broadhead,, full passthrough, devastating


----------



## TomC

Wife wanted to get me a ravin for Christmas to replace my older legend sl's, well needless to say for the price I didn't like it at all. I spent 2 hours at cabelas looking for a new xbow. For some reason, it seems most are made for people with short arm length. Spent two hours and came back with nothing. I did find a few that had ar type stocks on them that extended to a good length but was undecided.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

TomC - check out the Wicked Ridge Invader X4 if you are a little longer. This bow gets complaints from shorter folks and I bought one a couple years ago. It is a longer bow and fits big/tall folks well. You can also get the package on sale with Accudraw 50 and scope for $400. Mine shot so hard I had to buy new target as it blows through anything not brand new.


----------



## partlyable

Someone on here has a titan m1 with the cocking mechanism for 500$ which in my opinion is a steal. I would buy it myself other than the fact my family has 4 ten points with the cocking mechanism. I do not feel like the OP would be unhappy with that purchase at that price point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M R DUCKS

central Ohio area...road trip for the OP,
Vances has a Bow Sale going on.
A Carbon Express X-force Piledriver 390 with crank for $288.99
Bear Saga 405 package (405fps)! $319.99
plus much more, that is just what popped up on the AD


----------



## killingtime

M R DUCKS said:


> central Ohio area...road trip for the OP,
> Vances has a Bow Sale going on.
> A Carbon Express X-force Piledriver 390 with crank for $288.99
> Bear Saga 405 package (405fps)! $319.99
> plus much more, that is just what popped up on the AD


Piledriver is what I bought this year with the hand crank on it. Good shooting bow!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Star1pup said:


> I think my Horton Hunter Supreme is at least over 20 years old. It still works and has taken several deer for me. Now at 82 I've had 3 detached retina surgeries since July and I'm told to watch out stress. I use a rope & pulley to cock, but wonder if there might be a new X-bow that cocks even easier. I would also like a good de-cocker. Certainly not rich, but might have a little extra funds in the spring. Open to suggestions.


Ive got an awesome crossbow for sale that would be perfect for you. Its a ten point titan m1. Its fast, super accurate and is only 9 inches axle to axle when fully cocked. It also has the accu draw cocking system. Ill send some pics when i get time.


----------



## DHower08

My girlfriend bought a wicked ridge invader x4 I think she only gave 4 bills for it. I don't hunt with a crossbow. Use to don't any more though. I will say it was a snap to sight in. I put it together waited for loctite to set up on all the bolts and in 3 shots had it hitting the same hole every time


----------



## DHower08

mmtchell said:


> I shoot a Mathews bow ,, but a older buddy of mine shoots a ravin ...this thing is sick ,, he shot a big doe at 66 yards , and a super nice 9 point , scored around 140 ,, at 75 yards ,, I couldn't believe it till I saw it and shot it myself , its unbelievable,,, when I first started hunting I used a horton sportsman,, I harvested many deer with it before moving up to a compound bow ,,, that ravin is small and compact, the buck he harvested, happened when walking to his stand , he bumped it on the edge of the field,, 75 yards wide open,, with a rage broadhead,, full passthrough, devastating


This is a huge issue for not only myself but tons of other archery hunters as well. Archery is suppose to be about getting close to game not seeing how far you can shoot at it. Save the long range stuff for guns.


----------



## turkey hunter

Tenpoint has a new cocking and decocking coming out. Will find out more Thursday when the ata show starts.


----------



## ironman172

New to me , can't wait till next bow season this year..... will play a little before


----------



## doegirl

I have an Excalibur Micro 335 with a Charger EXT crank. The crank knocks the cocking effort down to about
12-13lbs. I can also decock the bow and change out the string/set the brace height. All the necessary maintenance , which is very little, I can do myself.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Ashamed to admit, but I was in Walmart (looking for a fuel additive)
Anyways; If anyone is looking: they had a killer instinct bone collector 370 crossbow combo for $184
And a 
Bear x kronicle 370 combo for $199
....this was SW side of Columbus


----------



## Deadeyedeek

M R DUCKS said:


> Ashamed to admit, but I was in Walmart (looking for a fuel additive)
> Anyways; If anyone is looking: they had a killer instinct bone collector 370 crossbow combo for $184
> And a
> Bear x kronicle 370 combo for $199
> ....this was SW side of Columbus


Wicked Ridge for me.. tack drivers and wont break the bank


----------



## jaybird71

I've Had my Horton Hunter for 30 years wow how time goes so fast. Great bow but a little heavy carrying all day. I switched to a Barnett Whitetail hunter ll smaller and lighter I like it a lot Good luck finding something. I hope im able to still hunt when I'm 82.


----------



## ironman172

Star1pup said:


> I think my Horton Hunter Supreme is at least over 20 years old. It still works and has taken several deer for me. Now at 82 I've had 3 detached retina surgeries since July and I'm told to watch out stress. I use a rope & pulley to cock, but wonder if there might be a new X-bow that cocks even easier. I would also like a good de-cocker. Certainly not rich, but might have a little extra funds in the spring. Open to suggestions.


So what did you end up getting?


----------



## Star1pup

Haven't done it yet, but maybe now that the covid is slowing I'll start looking.


----------

